# Show us your EDC (EveryDay Carry)



## Greyz (15/3/16)

I thought it would be nice to start a thread where we can all show off our EDC devices. 
These can vary greatly and are not limited to just vape gear. Some people, like my dad, always have a "biltong" knife and his leatherman on him. Me, I dont carry knives, I'm not that type of bruin-o 
But I do carry my vape with me everywhere as well as my trusty Cubis tank. 

I choose theRX200 and Cubis as my EDC tank because it's super economical on juice, 1 tank can last me the entire day and some and at 25W the RX batteries feel like they will last forever. With this combo I can confidently leave for work with half a tank, half a battery and still make it home with juice and power to spare.

I have a feeling @Rob Fisher is going to come in here, show off his Reo's and this will become "Out and about with your Reo!" part 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/3/16)

It fits in my pocket, doesn't leak juice if I leave it in a hot car and has never broke, not once while in service.
6ml onboard is enough to get me through 2 days and the battery lasts the duration of a bottle on my current build.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

The circled one is my EDC. 0.7 Ohms, 25 Watts, VM XXX... Winner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (15/3/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> It fits in my pocket, doesn't leak juice if I leave it in a hot car and has never broke, not once while in service.
> 6ml onboard is enough to get me through 2 days and the battery lasts the duration of a bottle on my current build.



In before Rob LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/3/16)

Greyz said:


> In before Rob LOL


I got lucky, browsing while I stopped for lunch


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

P67 Tropical Ice, Snow Wolf Mini with Target Tank XXX, Back Up REO with Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/3/16)

Yip, I carry this between home and work everyday, I like being prepared

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/3/16)

I love this setup, subtank mini nano connector

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TommyL (15/3/16)

My EDC is the rx200 with a kennedy on top, .12ohm gasPhase dual aliens all day every day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (15/3/16)

simple Evic Vtc mini and bellus combo, and Subtank as a backup

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (15/3/16)

My favourite, Reo Grand, Ol16, Metador

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Mac75 (15/3/16)

Everywhere I go....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (15/3/16)

I need to roll with @BumbleBee and @Mac75 - we could coil for years with all that gear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ChrisFJS (15/3/16)

Take all this with me just about everywhere I go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/3/16)

Kbox with Trinty Subtank

VTC Mini with Subtank

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## oldtimerZA (15/3/16)

my cuboid with spare charged batteries. Never really had to swap batteries during the day, but it helps to have them for using at night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/3/16)

Sent from Mars

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (16/3/16)

I'm a working stiff, so I take two real workhorses with me on the go...




Auric (Goldfinger) on the left gets a DIY chai in the velocity, while Kobe (the mod was sent to me via Japan due to a USPS screw up) rocks a DIY absinthe blend in the pancake. My best mates, these.

I like the velocity because it reminds me of the Canadians on South Park...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------

